# Trek Marlin 7 or Marlin 8



## Burak K (May 12, 2021)

Hi,
I am new in MTB. I just ordered a Trek Marlin 7. I wanted to have a good solo air fork. I know that Marlin 8 is coming with RockShox Judy Silver Solo Air spring. I want to have a better air shock with remote lock thats why I feel like spending money for Marlin 8 is not logical and I decided to go with Marlin 7 Which is coming with coil spring.
My question here is, do you agree on my decision and which fork do you recommend for me to replace Marlin 7 coil spring fork to air fork?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I would not replace the fork on that bike. It's a starter bike. You were better off buying the 8 with the air fork. I would just ride the 7 as is and not worry about the fork. Eventually you will outgrow the bike and sell it. If by chance the coil fork is SR Suntour, you might be able to trade it in for an SR Suntour air fork which will mitigate the costs. In that scenario, it may be worth doing.


----------



## ajen2410 (Feb 16, 2021)

Burak K said:


> Hi,
> I am new in MTB. I just ordered a Trek Marlin 7. I wanted to have a good solo air fork. I know that Marlin 8 is coming with RockShox Judy Silver Solo Air spring. I want to have a better air shock with remote lock thats why I feel like spending money for Marlin 8 is not logical and I decided to go with Marlin 7 Which is coming with coil spring.
> My question here is, do you agree on my decision and which fork do you recommend for me to replace Marlin 7 coil spring fork to air fork?


I would probably replace the fork. I think that the fork is probably the part of a bike that influences the enjoyment your ride the most. Even a basic air fork will be much better than a cheap coil (not saying that midrange-high coils are bad)


----------



## Burak K (May 12, 2021)

Marlin 7 is coming with RockShox Judy, coil spring, reviews are usually good for a coil fork I believe it is counted in high range. I will try couple of months and then try to replace it with RockShoxs Recon Gold RL or Reba RL. Any recommendations?


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

In my experience of buying bikes, it's better to buy the best "built" bike you can afford coz it's cheaper. Compare to buying a basic bike and upgrading it later.

Sometimes, the fork alone when bought brand new is half the price or same price of a built bike. Lolz. It's cheaper on built bikes.

So now what I'm doing, when I look for a brand new bike.. I will look at the fork. Example, Fox is non-negotiable for me with Deore 11s or 12s the least. But If Im on tight budget, air fork is non negotiable.


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

Burak K said:


> ... which fork do you recommend for me to replace Marlin 7 coil spring fork to air fork?


I put a RockShox Recon Silver RL on my Marlin 7.


----------



## BWill (May 12, 2021)

I just got into trail riding and bought my first real bike since my bmx bike as a teen . I ended up going with the marlin 8. Primarily bc of the air forks, the tubeless compatible rims and tires, and the 1x12 drive train But I’m already even debating if that was worth it because im still debating upgrades for the 8; dropper post, pedals, wider tires, AND even the forks! There’s only 100mm of travel and I think eventually I’ll want/need more.
Long story short.. the marlin 7/8 price range bikes are what they are..nice entry level bikes. dont stress about it, you’ll probably love it as is. there’s always going to be something to upgrade. Enjoy the bike you got and if you happen to grow out of it: upgrade or sell it and get something new when that day comes.


----------



## Burak K (May 12, 2021)

Hit Factor said:


> I put a RockShox Recon Silver RL on my Marlin 7.


Many thnx


----------



## Burak K (May 12, 2021)

BWill said:


> I just got into trail riding and bought my first real bike since my bmx bike as a teen . I ended up going with the marlin 8. Primarily bc of the air forks, the tubeless compatible rims and tires, and the 1x12 drive train But I'm already even debating if that was worth it because im still debating upgrades for the 8; dropper post, pedals, wider tires, AND even the forks! There's only 100mm of travel and I think eventually I'll want/need more.
> Long story short.. the marlin 7/8 price range bikes are what they are..nice entry level bikes. dont stress about it, you'll probably love it as is. there's always going to be something to upgrade. Enjoy the bike you got and if you happen to grow out of it: upgrade or sell it and get something new when that day comes.


 totally agree and I will follow your advise, many thanks


----------



## mTb_DäDDÿ (Mar 11, 2021)

BWill said:


> I just got into trail riding and bought my first real bike since my bmx bike as a teen . I ended up going with the marlin 8. Primarily bc of the air forks, the tubeless compatible rims and tires, and the 1x12 drive train But I'm already even debating if that was worth it because im still debating upgrades for the 8; dropper post, pedals, wider tires, AND even the forks! There's only 100mm of travel and I think eventually I'll want/need more.
> Long story short.. the marlin 7/8 price range bikes are what they are..nice entry level bikes. dont stress about it, you'll probably love it as is. there's always going to be something to upgrade. Enjoy the bike you got and if you happen to grow out of it: upgrade or sell it and get something new when that day comes.





BWill said:


> I just got into trail riding and bought my first real bike since my bmx bike as a teen . I ended up going with the marlin 8. Primarily bc of the air forks, the tubeless compatible rims and tires, and the 1x12 drive train But I'm already even debating if that was worth it because im still debating upgrades for the 8; dropper post, pedals, wider tires, AND even the forks! There's only 100mm of travel and I think eventually I'll want/need more.
> Long story short.. the marlin 7/8 price range bikes are what they are..nice entry level bikes. dont stress about it, you'll probably love it as is. there's always going to be something to upgrade. Enjoy the bike you got and if you happen to grow out of it: upgrade or sell it and get something new when that day comes.





BWill said:


> I just got into trail riding and bought my first real bike since my bmx bike as a teen . I ended up going with the marlin 8. Primarily bc of the air forks, the tubeless compatible rims and tires, and the 1x12 drive train But I'm already even debating if that was worth it because im still debating upgrades for the 8; dropper post, pedals, wider tires, AND even the forks! There's only 100mm of travel and I think eventually I'll want/need more.
> Long story short.. the marlin 7/8 price range bikes are what they are..nice entry level bikes. dont stress about it, you'll probably love it as is. there's always going to be something to upgrade. Enjoy the bike you got and if you happen to grow out of it: upgrade or sell it and get something new when that day comes.


Agree 100%, Marlins 7/8 even been entry level MTB and they are great, you will love out of the box, more you ride you will feel the need or just want to upgrade to suit your riding stile to enjoy more the trails you ride on.
After so many years no biking, i got a 29 LARGE Frame 2021 Marlin 7, and happened just that, i fell in love in my first ride, so much that decided to do some upgrades as "needed" and keep until is time to go full suspension, (full suspension not yet)&#8230;..
Upgrades:
SRAM NX 12 speed cassete 
SRAM GX 12 speed Shifter (very smooth shift)
SRAM X01 12 speed Derailleur (got sweet deal)
WTB i23 Tubeless rims (i crashed and ruined old rims)
MAXXIS TIRES DHR 2.3 rear and 2.4 front (tubeless)
PNW Dropper external routing
PNW stem and Handlebar

I thought the fork would be the first thing i was going to change end up keeping it, even though is not air is pretty good for my type of riding and trails i go regularly. I am sure for some the upgrades i did probably not worth it, for me worth every penny.


----------



## Burak K (May 12, 2021)

mTb_DäDDÿ said:


> Agree 100%, Marlins 7/8 even been entry level MTB and they are great, you will love out of the box, more you ride you will feel the need or just want to upgrade to suit your riding stile to enjoy more the trails you ride on.
> After so many years no biking, i got a 29 LARGE Frame 2021 Marlin 7, and happened just that, i fell in love in my first ride, so much that decided to do some upgrades as "needed" and keep until is time to go full suspension, (full suspension not yet)&#8230;..
> Upgrades:
> SRAM NX 12 speed cassete
> ...





mTb_DäDDÿ said:


> Agree 100%, Marlins 7/8 even been entry level MTB and they are great, you will love out of the box, more you ride you will feel the need or just want to upgrade to suit your riding stile to enjoy more the trails you ride on.
> After so many years no biking, i got a 29 LARGE Frame 2021 Marlin 7, and happened just that, i fell in love in my first ride, so much that decided to do some upgrades as "needed" and keep until is time to go full suspension, (full suspension not yet)&#8230;..
> Upgrades:
> SRAM NX 12 speed cassete
> ...


Many thanks for detailed upgrade list. I am planing to go for tubeless for sure. As I understand 2.3 and 2.4 tires have no clearance issues in your experience. Factory is limiting it with 2.2.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Upgrading a bike with outdated geo like the Marlins is wasting your money.
Save for a good hardtail. Watch the YT channel Hardtail Party to get a feel for what's possible.
Consult with Steve for a experienced opinion. There are very high ride quality bikes to be found.
You can't create one from a Marlin.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It's always cheaper to buy once. Buy either 7 or 8 with the idea of getting to know the type of riding you will enjoy. You might want to replace the saddle ,pedals or grips. And maybe the tires at some point. After a year or so ,then start thinking about replacing the bike.


----------



## BWill (May 12, 2021)

Burak K said:


> Many thanks for detailed upgrade list. I am planing to go for tubeless for sure. As I understand 2.3 and 2.4 tires have no clearance issues in your experience. Factory is limiting it with 2.2.


----------



## BWill (May 12, 2021)

I just ordered some upgrades for the marlin 8.

-Muc off tubeless presta valves, stans sealant and tape for going tubeless (rims and tires already TR)
-Raceface half Nelson locking grips
-One up composite pedals
-PNW cascade dropper post 150mm
-Wolf tooth Components dropper post lever 
-PNW Ranger handlebars, 30mm rise, 780mm width
-PNW Range stem, 50mm length

thought you might wanna take a peak at some of them. All in all like 550-600$ if you’d like I can post a picture when I get it all put on. Should be NLT next week


----------



## neblackshirts (10 mo ago)

Out of curiosity what is everyone paying for new Marlin 7 & 8's? I can see wanting to upgrade sometimes just for the sake of pride in making something you know isn't really worth the extra money "yours" putting that personnel touch on them.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Assuming the 7 is coming and you are not going to just swap for the 8, I recommend riding the 7 for a while so that you can feel the difference when you upgrade. Don't change anything for at least a month, preferably longer. That way it will actually feel like an upgrade!

Personally I would rather have the Deore 10sp shifter/derailer than the SX Eagle but I'm a Shimano fan boy. And that Deore 10sp stuff can be replaced right now for not much money. And it will be a workhorse. It has a 46t cog as opposed to the 50t that comes on the marlin 8, but they drop the front chain ring down to a 28t so the lowest gear will be about the same.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

An 8 is $1330. + tax.
It has a steep 69.5* head tube angle and a slack 72* effective seat tube angle with 451 reach on a L. Trek hasn't updated this frame in many years. During that time 65-67* ht>, 74-76* st> with 470 reach has become more current.
The 30mm air fork offers minimal performance. A used Pike or new Marzocchi Z2 is $500.
The rims are a skinny 23mm. 30-35mm inner width rims are current. $250 just to upgrade the rims and new spokes.
But the hubs are two generation dated quick release not Boost thru-axle. The frame won't take thru-axle 148 Boost.
The rear only has room for a 2.2" tire instead of 2.6" like current.

The bike is a lot for a dead end.

All you need for the same price because of no tax free ship. Ragley Big Al 1.0 from Wiggle/CRC.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

You be better off spending a little more money and get everything you would have spent the money to put on it. Trek Roscoe 7. Modern geo, 1x drivetrain, wider rims and 2.6 x 29 tubeless tires, hydraulic brakes, RS Recon air fork 140mm travel, boost 148mm/ 110mm, tapered head tube, Internal cabling, 150mm dropper, etc. Great starter and keeper. $1,830. retail.








Roscoe 7 | Trek Bikes


Discover your next great ride with Roscoe 7. See the bike and visit your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

You can get a good start with either bike and it will let you know whether you will ride enough to justify bigger expenditure on upgrades or a better bike.

As pointed out, though, the Marlins, like most hardtails that come with coil forks, are kind of a dead end, upgrade-wise, in terms of geo and spec limitations.

I started with a coil fork hardtail, with the fork undersprung for my weight (I think 180 lbs is the typical coil "rating") in an average coil fork. I then went to a bike with a Recon (air fork), then a Fox 34 performance. Each represents an upgrade over the prior, although somewhat incremental. But each was a significant upgrade in terms of riding enjoyment. I am a pretty unskilled rider and don't ride very challenging terrain, so, I thought for my purposes, a lot of suspension upgrades might be lost on me. I was wrong.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Burak K said:


> Hi,
> I am new in MTB. I just ordered a Trek Marlin 7. I wanted to have a good solo air fork. I know that Marlin 8 is coming with RockShox Judy Silver Solo Air spring. I want to have a better air shock with remote lock thats why I feel like spending money for Marlin 8 is not logical and I decided to go with Marlin 7 Which is coming with coil spring.
> My question here is, do you agree on my decision and which fork do you recommend for me to replace Marlin 7 coil spring fork to air fork?


coil is ok but in time it will show its limitations.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The issue with the Suntour XCT coil fork is it sounds and feels metal on metal when the fork returns to full extension. If you lift up to bunny hop, you will get metal on metal. The compression is not bad, but very limited as far as adjustments.


----------

